# Uber 'car sharing service' (in Albuquerque, NM)



## crabby_appleton1950 (May 13, 2015)

Tried to get a ride this morning with Uber, the 'car ride sharing service', after signing up a couple weeks ago.

It didn't work.

Entered my verification number and nothing happened. Got no response, no rejection, no 'nothing'. Had to take the city bus.

Looked on their webpage to contact them and there's no contact link; no phone number; no email.
Then found an email for 'help' on the email they sent me when I originally signed up.

I sent them an email and got no response.
There also is no way to close or delete my account.

They have my credit card info!

I know Lyft (a similar service) stopped operating in New Mexico due to new regulations but can find nothing online that Uber too has stopped operating here.


----------



## oiky (May 13, 2015)

Not very helpful to you but even if uber were told to stop operating they would probably still be operating


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (May 13, 2015)

oiky said:


> Not very helpful to you but even if uber were told to stop operating they would probably still be operating


Their competitor Lyft stopped service in New Mexico rather than comply with new state regulations. Neither were actually told to _stop_.


----------



## rickycourtney (May 13, 2015)

Not sure why it didn't work for you... Uber is available in ABQ.

I'd give them another try. I haven't used a cab in years... Uber is much more convenient. The cars are much nicer, getting a car is much easier than calling dispatch, you get realtime arrival info and you don't need to deal with the payment at the end of the trip.

I wouldn't worry too much about the company having your credit card data... not any more than any company having your personal data.


----------



## saxman (May 14, 2015)

Were there cars available? You can see the cars available on the app, and it tells you an ETA. Even if there are cars available, if it's busy they may not always be able to pick you up, depending on demand. Uber drivers are their own boss and drive when they choose. I doubt Uber is going to respond to you. It just simply means there wasn't an available at that time. Try again and see if it works. Just open the app, and you don't even have to request a ride.


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (May 14, 2015)

saxman said:


> *Were there cars available?* You can see the cars available on the app, and it tells you an ETA. Even if there are cars available, if it's busy they may not always be able to pick you up, depending on demand. Uber drivers are their own boss and drive when they choose. *I doubt Uber is going to respond to you.* It just simply means there wasn't an available at that time. Try again and see if it works. Just open the app, and you don't even have to request a ride.


I don't know. It never got beyond asking for my verification number.

But I tried it again today and it worked fine. I'll try it again tomorrow.

I plan to use it Tuesday (5/19/15) to go to the Amtrak station enroute to San Diego.

Uber did respond to me last night via email to ask if my phone was set up properly to send/receive texts. It was and is.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (May 17, 2015)

I will say I have had great customer service with Uber so I would expect to hear back from them. A driver took me on a driving tour of Manhattan assuming I wouldn't notice. It was around 1am. I left negative feedback around 1:30AM on a Saturday night and by 4:30AM they had responded with a personalized email and refunded me the difference between the most direct route between the two points. I was very very impressed with the service considering it was the middle of a weekend night.


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (May 17, 2015)

I've now been able to use UBER twice and enjoyed the convenience. If there has been a draw back, both drivers were quite chatty. As I'm half deaf and my ear closest to the driver is worse I just sort of nodded and said "Uh huh".


----------



## VentureForth (Aug 25, 2015)

I recently decided to drive for Uber in my spare time. It's quite fun. I don't chat with the riders unless they want to. I primarily work the drunk bar scene between midnight and 4 AM. My wife doesn't like the idea, but making $100 in two night with 12 rides was neat. Too much down time between "pings" to make it a full time job. My satisfaction is getting people home safe. Drunk driving in Savannah has been cut by a third since Uber came to down. May just be a coincidence, maybe not.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 25, 2015)

Have you done any Amtrak Station Runs for the Silvers?


----------



## VentureForth (Aug 26, 2015)

I went out the other night to meet up with the Star. Talked to the station manager while it came in. I was quite surprised. Compared to the Meteor which is like NYP on a Monday morning, the Star was very quiet. The 1:30 AM call time doesn't help. Anyway, only like 5 people got off and 2 people got on (Northbound, which was interesting - would have expected more to board than to get off). Even the cabbies figured this one out. They don't even show up. Station manager had to call one the other day. Next time I head out (I still maintain my day job!) I'll hang out on the West side of downtown during the calling times. That way, I'll be the closest driver, but not miss out of opportunities in the busy night life district. I'll let ya know if I get hits out there. 'Cause then I want to point them to AU!

On another note, the Station Manager mentioned only one person complained about the lack of a diner. The new automated platform announcements make it clear and who to call if you don't like it. Apparently, most riders seem to be embracing the change. Dang it.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 26, 2015)

VentureForth said:


> On another note, the Station Manager mentioned only one person complained about the lack of a diner. The new automated platform announcements make it clear and who to call if you don't like it. Apparently, most riders seem to be embracing the change. Dang it.


I'm not the slightest bit surprised actually.

Think about this for a moment. Amtrak didn't remove the diner at the height of the food service improvements. Instead Amtrak removed several of the tastiest and most popular options, consolidated their regional menus into a single simplified national menu, raised the prices on virtually everything, separated drinks and salads from entrees, removed several standard setting accouterments, and only _then_ removed the diner entirely. Who was going to complain about the loss of food that struggles to reach half the freshness of a Denny's meal at twice the price in a vinyl and fiberglass dining room that looks and feels like a McDonald's with curtains?


----------

